# New Tiel!



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

*New Tiel! *Updated!**

I was not going to post this today, l was going to wait until l brought the new tiel home but l could not wait any longer. To share the news with all of you.









This is a picture from the breeder.

I have been thinking of adding a new tiel to my small flock for a long time. I was just waiting until the right tiel came along. As soon as a saw this little one's picture. l fell in love and new right away that this was the one for me.
l got in contact with the breeder and they told me that this one was still available for adoption. I told them that l would love to give their tiel a good home.
I was suppose to pick up the little one today but things came up and l was unable to. So l made an appointment with the breeder for Monday at 2pm.

They also told me that this tiel is a lutino pearl. l was surprised because it looks like a pearl pied and not a lutino pearl.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW...this bird is Gorgeous...love the coloring
Enjoy your new tiel and give lots of hugs and kisses...it is tame, right?


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, the tiel was handfed and is handtamed.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

How exciting for you. Can't wait to see more pitctures when he comes home.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Go on and get it....it is wonderful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, he looks very sweet!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Very, very beautiful! Getting a new bird is always very exciting. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

wow!! shes such a beauty!! but i agree with you, im pretty sure she is also pied?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

congratulations 

Yes...she/he is a gorgeous pearl pied. Many inexperienced breeders see the amount of yellow on the bird and will mis-identify the mutation and call them lutino pieds. Since this is possibly an inexperienced breeder you want to make sure the bird is fully weaned before bringing home...such as if it has been fully eating on it's own for at least 2-3 weeks with no supplement handfeedings.

Also you can ask the breeder the color of the parents. If the mother did not show any pearl then the baby is a female. If the mother visually showed pearl it could be either sex.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I got her/him today!!

Yes, she/he is a pearl pied. I saw the parents, the dad is a pied and the mother is a visual pearl. So l do not know if it is a male or a female, until he/she molts in a couple of months. 

I named the tiel Sunny banana, Sunny for short 
Sunny is very tamed. sunny has already let me give her/him some scretches and likes to cuddle under the chin. Sunny's favorite thing to do, is to sit ontop of our heads. I only had sunny out for a very short time. I put sunny back into her/his cage to get use to me and the environment. 

While l let her/him out, l took only a few pictures.









On top of my head.


















Hanging out with my sister.










I can hardly wait until l can let Sunny meet the rest of the flock in a few weeks. They are chirping back and fourth. It is so cute.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sunny is a beauty 

So the father would have been split to pearl and the mother split to pied....which would make Sunny either sex.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

WWOOWWW pretty mutation


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what a lovely tiel you have


----------

